# Please Help =/



## RacerDemon (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello guys,

My name is Jason, this is my first post, so I thought I would ask it about my Nissan I got today. The Nissan I bought is an 2007 Nissan Sentra S. My question is, after reading reviews on the car and what not. Why does my car not have any features the "S" trim is supposed to have... it looks like this.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is strange. I have seen a lot of B16 Sentras but this one is definitely different.
The gauges, dash, shifter, console are all different!!! Is this really your car or a photoshop?? Seems like a joke to me but can't tell if you're serious or not???


----------



## RacerDemon (Apr 24, 2008)

Faja said:


> Wow, that is strange. I have seen a lot of B16 Sentras but this one is definitely different.
> The gauges, dash, shifter, console are all different!!! Is this really your car or a photoshop?? Seems like a joke to me but can't tell if you're serious or not???


No dude, i am serious... i bout it from the Nissan Dealership earlier today, traded my 06' trailblazer for it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Post some pics of the exterior of the car (front, back and side) in such a way we can see part of the interior also.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

thats a versa interior


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jingjing said:


> thats a versa interior


Indeed. I think the OP made a mistake and had me going too


----------



## RacerDemon (Apr 24, 2008)

Faja said:


> Post some pics of the exterior of the car (front, back and side) in such a way we can see part of the interior also.



Here ya go....=)....why do I get the feeling I am getting "jipped?"


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That car is a Versa not a SENTRA as "jingjing" pointed out!!! Now I'm not sure what options the S has over the base but I would check things like power windows/locks, stereo, keyless entry, a/c etc. Maybe you're looking at the Sentra S and not Versa S and think you were ripped off


----------



## RacerDemon (Apr 24, 2008)

Faja said:


> That car is a Versa not a SENTRA as "jingjing" pointed out!!! Now I'm not sure what options the S has over the base but I would check things like power windows/locks, stereo, keyless entry, a/c etc. Maybe you're looking at the Sentra S and not Versa S and think you were ripped off


Weird... the car says sentra on it....hmm


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Go to carfax.com and type in the VIN, it will tell you what car it is. Also check your bill of sale and see what it says. If it says Sentra, you better go see that dealer again!!!! and bring your lawyer.


----------

